
The state of the art in amateur timekeeping (2003) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.leapsecond.com/ptti2003/tvb-Amateur-Timekeeping-2003.pdf
======
jepler
I love this kind of thing. I've had a minor bite from the time bug, but I
haven't bought anything more exotic than a VC-TCXO and a couple of GPS
receivers to treat it.

